# Custom Bass Rods



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

About 13 years ago a friend bought me a custom built rod I dubbed as "My Snoopy Pole". It was about 4' long and was great for fishing off the bow of my small boat. It was short enough I could throw underhand without the lure hitting the water but it was stiff enough I could get a long accurate cast. I liked it so much, after the handle broke I bought another from a store that used to be here in Crestview. 
As a favor, a few years ago I loaned the second one to a family member for a short-notice fishing trip he was taking with his Dad. That was the last time Ive seen my Snoopy Pole. After asking several times about where it was and getting the same "Oh I dont know, I got it laying around somewhere" I have decided its a goner. 

Is there someone around that builds them? Ive seen all these posts about rod builders around the area but they all seem to cater to the saltwater crowd. Does anyone else around use them or can someone build one?

Also, I have a couple of Ambassador 5500/ 6500 reels that need new level wind pawls. Does anybody in the area carry those? The store that made my last Snoopy Pole carried them but theyve been out of business for years now. I checked out the Abu Garcia site, but they want you to send the whole reel in to them so they can totally rebuild it for a "small fee". For that small fee plus shipping and handling round trip I can probably buy a new reel:thumbdown:.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I would be interested in a rod like you describe. If you come up with a source I will watch this thread for some info.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Custom Rod*

I would also like to know of a source.

I have built and used a short rod(5 footer) for fishing the bank from a boat but never a 4. Very interesting.

Question. Is the rod 4 feet overall? The only, AFAIK, the only way to get a rod that short is to cut a blank down. Stay tuned. C2

.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I made one 30 years ago that I used to cast under overhanging branches. I wish I knew what happened to that rod. I am sure someone could build you a short rod, but coming up with the proper flex may be the biggest challenge. I rmemeber using a Lamiglas blank, but don't have any idea what number.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Not a 4 footer, but I found a 3 1/2 footer in my shed this afternoon while plundering around. It's made by South Bend, "Kast Away" series, M action, 6 to 15 lb line, 1/4 to 1/2 oz. It's stiff, appears to be glass. I remember now using it and wishing it was a few inches longer. It has a Zebco 33 attached. Can't remember for sure where I got it but think it was WalMart maybe 10 to 15 years ago. I'm headed to Yellow River tormorrow morning and will take it along. Have to string new line first.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah I can remember getting used to my first one. I was using an Ambassador 6500C on it, I can only imagine my frustration using anything shorter. The guy that bought it for me said he got them from somewhere in Pensacola but never said where. It just was luck that about the same time that one broke, The Bass Hole opened in Crestview. They hadnt been open 2 weeks when I went in and had them build my second one.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Custom Rods*

Both 3 1/2 and 4 foot rods intrigue me. Like I said, I have fished with a 5 foot rod but not the real shorties.

My late Pa-in-Law and I used to fish the Rivers all over Lower Alabama and the Panhandle for bass and other fish.

The Guy in front would fish a fly rod and the guy in back used a short rod to fish the spots back under the bushes. The fly rod wuld often just get the fish's attention when the plug came down. It struck out of reflex. We caught a ton of fish during the years that we fished together.

I looked through my stash of built up rods and blanks and only came across some 5 footers. There were some candidates for cutting down, but can't be sure of what I would come up with. Experimentation may be in order. I did find a bright orange Snoopy pole that I dragged off the bottom at the old Three Mlle Bridge that WMart gave away during a kiddie fishing event that we put together. No; I didn't take it away from some kid!

Like I said before; very interesting. I may make one just for drill. I'm open for ideas/suggestions. Stay tuned. C2


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

I got turned on to them by a friend when me and my wife went fishing with him in his 14ft John boat. I showed up with my 6'6" rod and my wwife with her 6' spinning rod. LOL his response was " Oh no, ya'll aint hooking me with those in this dinky boat." He happened to have two 4 footers with him, guess he knew what to expect. 
After digging out SEVERAL backlashes before getting used to the lack of the 2- 1/2 ft of rod I came really like the rod and got pretty good with it. 
While I was at work for the next 2 weeks he either went and bought or had me one built and had it waiting on me when I got home. All he would tell me was he "found it in Pensacola" and refused to tell me where he got it or how much he paid for it.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I went to Yellow River today and used my 3 1/2 ft rod with spincast reel. Its just a bit stubby and needs to be a little longer.It worked pretty good but another 6 inches would make a positive difference. Was fishing for bream with live worms. Caught 8 undersize bass, many small bream, and 9 really nice big keeper bream. First trip to this river. 

When someone comes up with a 4 ft rod source I'm ready to place an order.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice. Tell ya what, I go back to work this Thur, evening and I will be gone from 2 to 7 weeks. I wont know for sure until the rig is ready to start the transit overseas. I may have to make the transit if I havent been onboard 14 days before we are ready. Either way, when I get maybe we can get together and give them a working over somewhere. I will have 28 days to kill and since I didnt get any fishing in this time home, I have some making up to do.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

There used to be a few stores around,one being in Crestview, that sold Bruin rods. They ranged in lenght from 3'2" to 4'6" and were great for small boat fishing and small water fishing. I haven't seen one of these rods in about 10 years and I sure do miss them. 
There also used to be a guy in Milton who could build those short rods but I don't think he builds anymore.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds like the beginnings of a business to me. Maybe I should learn how to build these things....


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Building Rods*



SLICK75 said:


> Sounds like the beginnings of a business to me. Maybe I should learn how to build these things....


I built several for my own use by cutting longer blanks down to size. The building is no different than building any other rod.

I have a rod that I described earlier, that is 4'2" long. I use it for a sabiki rod but my Gkids use it to catch white trout and other fish from the pier.

If someone wants to talk about building, or showing you how, the Rod Professor can always come out of retirement.

I built a 'Shortie' Rod for someone. He liked it well for casting back under the trees until a big water moccasin fell into his boat. No Mas! He went back to a slightly longer rod after that. C2


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Charlie2 said:


> I built a 'Shortie' Rod for someone. He liked it well for casting back under the trees until a big water moccasin fell into his boat. No Mas! He went back to a slightly longer rod after that. C2


 LMAO, one of my worst fears. I keep a 9mm with me for the ones I see ahead of time but I dont think it would do my little aluminum boat any good if one made it inside. I would probably give him the boat, gun, poles and ALL.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Snakes*

I've never, never say never, had a snake fall into my boat.

I have had, however one time when fishing a small lake with my wife and bird dog.

A snake crawled into my boat, looked it over, the crawled back into the water.

You can imagine what a grown man over 200#, a women scaling at least 150# and a 100# bird dog can look like with all standing on one boat seat.

If I had had a Glock or whatever, I probably would have shot the bottom out of the boat.

We bailed the boat, rearranged everything and continued fishing.

I can live without snakes in my boat; thank you. C2


----------

